# 2 beers and a que walk into a bar. no joking with q-view



## chef_boy812 (Oct 6, 2008)

hey there, I have today off day 3 of 3 days off, I am fully recovered from Saturdays Oktoberfest and got my taste for beer back, never realy lost it.

So I decided to get off my rump and finish a couple of beers that have been ready for a few weeks.
1'st let's make sure everything is clean and sanitary. The suds are not soap bubbles, soap is actually bad for beer. this is a acid sanitizer called 5 star, I would recomend it for you Sausage guys and cured meat guys, this is a no rinse food safe sanitizer, no germs are surviving this stuff. WEAR GLOVES OR IT WILL MESS UP YOUR SKIN!!!


If you look real hard out of the window you can see some TBS coming from the smoker.....hmmmmm what could it be?


I also am cleaning one of my taps I just finished using the other day, I bet you never knew this much maechanics went into the machine that brings you happiness in a glass.



Lets get ready to transfer beer no.1. remember science class about siphons? me neither, that is why I use an auto siphon.

This is my first Lager beer,This is a very difficult style to brew. This would be like pulling off the perfect brisket without foil, just staight smoking baby!
This is the Oktoberfest that I brewed way back in March. it has been Lagering until now at 33 f. chilly. Nice and clear good color.


This is beer no.2 This is a Roasted Barley IPA, not quite a barley wine. more of a red ale
Nice deep ruby color, awesome aroma!!! very excited about this one.
I have been brewing IPA's better than I can buy for about 2 years now, I have been brewing 8 years total. 


Well here they are......aren't they perty'



Let's see how thay taste, hmmmmm it is after 12:00pm and Katie wont be home for a while...... The beer on the left is the Roasted Barley IPA, wow it is really good, the beer on the right is the oktoberfest. It is very good too. I think it may be a tad under fermented, but That just means you can drink more.

oh and here is the mystery smoke...
It is a nice big fat chicken. MMMMMMMMM


----------



## solar (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's what I call a great day!!  Your beer looks really good, pass me a chilled mug and plate please, and the chicken does too.  POINTS!!


----------



## wutang (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks good. I have brewed my own beer only once. There used to be a place in town that had all the kettles, equipment, recipes, ingredients, etc. And you would go in and one of the employees would help you through the boil, making the wort and all that. Then you would go back a few weeks later and do the bottling.  About the time I wanted to go back and brew a second batch the place went bankrupt. I have been itchin to do it again since. I just don't want to spend a lot on home brew equipment.  By the way-Points to you for a fine pair of brews (I would love to try the IPA)


----------



## slickrat (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, brewin' beer is one of those things you must try in life, did it for a couple of years myself until everyone complained too much about the smell of the wort!
Those two look very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     mmmmm beer

Oh, and the chicken looks good too!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey cb,

That's just downright torturous to look at! No, really I just cracked open my 1st can for the day, it's beer-30 here too so, why not? Tap bear is just so much smoother than canned or bottled. I like alittle bite in my brew, so I'm OK for now with what I've got. Truth is, with 5 kids I can't justify the fridge space for a nice little gig like yours. I envy you, man, looks really good.

Thanks _alot_ for sharing. Got me thinking some some more...

Eric


----------



## doctor phreak (Oct 6, 2008)

chef looks good nothing like homemade fresh brewed beer that you do yourself..and chicken looks real good as well...


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the points, The IPA was the winner of the day. The chicken was super, I stuffed it with lemon peel, fresh bay leaves, garlic, onions, celery, carrot.

Thanks for points, we have a place like that here too, I have had beers from there, pretty good. I hope you get a chance to try again.


I definately have to brew when Katie isn't home,Thanks!

Thanks, What you need is a buddy who brews and do it at his house.

Thanks Doctor!, I will post a brew process sometime for fun.


----------



## ronp (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey chef I got a whole steup also, 5 kegs co2 tank a double burner propane blow torch and a half barrel cook tank with a stainless spigot and a filtering system. Haven't used it in years though.

My favorite was Octoberfest and pilsners. Yum.

You got a nice setup there man.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like your style... some brew and something to chew.


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 7, 2008)

complained?  what are they commies?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





















Brad


----------



## workoutchamp (Oct 7, 2008)

Chef,

I used to home brew, but I did bottles - kind of afraid of the co2 stuff, etc. 

Do you recommend it?

is it hard to do?

any drawbacks - other than missing drowning and washing all those frikkin bottles!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Oct 7, 2008)

I bottled for the first 6 years I brewed. I brewed a least once a month so that was a lot of bottle washing. The Co2 is easy clean, and as long as you unhook it when you are done drinking, you will not have to worry about a Co2 leak killing you in your sleep. the cornie kegs only have 4 parts and are a breeze to take apart and put together.

I bought my equipment from Kegconnection.com. he referbs the kegs befor you getthem so you just sanitise and fill. and for the same price as junk kegs. he is a real nice guy and answers the phone when you calll. small company.

If you want more info just send me a PM
thanks


----------



## richtee (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice lookin' beer and boid too! I have not brewed in a long time. Still have my stuff tho...Hmm. Every time I see someone brewing the itch becomes terrible!


----------



## solar (Oct 7, 2008)

They have a cure for that itch, it's called "just brew it"!!


----------



## packplantpath (Oct 7, 2008)

Geeze, that's mean.  Now i want an IPA, and I"m at work.


Awesome!!!


----------



## mulepackin (Oct 8, 2008)

Great post of two great things that go great together. Nice work.


----------

